# New Hi-End Fishing Craft Design



## fishndesign1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am a mad kayak fisherman & student designing a new fishing product at monash university, and would love to get some opinions on what would be your "Ultimate Fishing Weapon"!
There is huge trend for kayak fishing lately and I believe more boat fisherman will downgrade to something smaller like a kayak or catamaran, but don't wont to compromise on space, comfort and performance. There is a huge range of products on the market but I believe there is room for a specialized hi-end fishing craft that gets the "best of both worlds"

I would appreciate your thoughts on any of the following:

•	What usability issues do you have with your current fishing rig? What annoys you?
•	In the future, if you could have your own personalized fishing craft what features or technologies can you imagine it having?
•	What DIY modifications have you made to give yourself more comfort/performance/standing and storage space or other attributes?
•	What type of fishing do you do and what kayak/watercraft do use for that?
•	Any other suggestions?

I hope to get as much insight from you as I can.
Thanks!


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... pPuYGPcvD4

After reading your post, there is only one possible thing to add ^^^

I'm sure you'll get lots of serious responses too 

Seriously though, for me I've had more than my fair share of boats, and the 'next' avenue for me to explore will be a lightweight 3-4m sponson hulled low h.p. vessel that I can tow and beach launch - maybe even car top as well.
I'm more about function than form in vessels. Something like self bailing and dependable for beach launching up at Double Island and Fraser.
The best I've come up with is something like this

http://www.oceancraft.com.au/coracle3.htm

As a base?

Most importantly for me is the Kiss principle. Every boat is a compromise, and you will never please everybody. Most extras on boats wear out/break/rust or get in the way so a clean skin hull that has options that I can customise per trip (crabbing, fishing, diving, camping), or more importantly leave at home when I don't want/need them is more important than a 'homer' with everything hanging off it..

Perhaps the ultimate (if not a little expensive) would be a car topper like the one above with a removeable jet unit so that it can be made portable, have a good turn of speed and operate in the shallows as well as offshore.

On a completely different track, what about a sailing vessel which is aimed specifically at fishing, taking the Ai concept to the next level, incorporating portability, speed, seaworthiness and a fishing orientation with quick furling sails etc.

If all that is a bit too hard, I'll settle for an underdeck station that cleans, cryovacs and snap freezes my catch on the yak, and maybe supplies the odd cool beverage please?


----------



## fishndesign1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Lazybugger said:


> For solo missions I am thinking something like the Speeder bike from return of the jedi would be cool. Just needs a sidescan sounder, gps, rodholders and live bait tank option. If I am taking the droids along then the landspeeder from episode 4 will be fine with the same extras.
> 
> Obviously I still expect lasers fitted.
> 
> Now get to it


Haha thanks, maybe the lasers could be replaced with spearguns?!

A fast comfortable single seater like that could be interesting though, with all the tech you mentioned and maybe a fold out platform with buoyancy so you could stand and fish once you get to your fishing spot?

Cheers


----------



## fishndesign1 (Feb 21, 2013)

gbc said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CpPuYGPcvD4
> 
> After reading your post, there is only one possible thing to add ^^^
> 
> ...


Yeah you've got some really good points there. I completely agree on the keep it simple stupid method, I think it needs a simple overall form that has clever intergrated fittings that allow extra equipment to be attached. If it is modular and perhaps is made from lightweight material such as carbon-fibre(cost i know) or fibreglass hulls, together with mesh/plastic/metal skeleton and detachable motor that holds it all together it could be light/strong and fit on the roof of your car.

What do you think about having a comfortable recumbent style seat with a simple armrest/bracket that holds fishfinder/gps/drink holder etc?

Essentially what I want to design is something that is up there in performance with a boat, has platform to walk around/slide in and out of water for spearfishing/diving, but isn't necessarily 1 big enclosed sit inside hull but is modular and lightweight more like a Hobie AI


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Intersting project mate, best of luck with it and I'm sure many here would love to see the results.

It sounds like you are wanting to design a hybrid kayak/boat, specifically to meet boatie the needs a normal kayak (being too small) wont? Not compromising on space and performance makes it a bit tough. Is it a 'future concept' project or are you using existing materials?

I'd answer your questions as:
1- slightly too heavy at 30kg ish for easy one person loading/launching. 5kg lighter would be perfect . Resting rods safely when in between fish/removing tangles can be an issue. Some items are hard to reach due to lack of space and design i.e centre hull is too small for decent lures boxes/easy access. Anchor/drogue system is not integrated into the yak, I have a basic custom made setup but it has to be setp up and added each time (admit I don't use it often but if I had a bigger craft like you intend i'd want this). Integrated fish bag/cooler would be awesome! Would like more speed. Have to mount everything before launching. 
2- It would probably still be a yak. Easy transport and lauching/ability to launch anywhere is key. I'm still waiting for somebody to bring out a properly modular fishing specific yak (i.e something with a number of fishing based features already, not a yak that has it as a secondary concern and mounting points/easy add brackets you can just bolt items straight on. i.e no purchasing very expensive mounting kits from third party companies and mounting them yourself or custom making battery mounts/installing wiring/installing live wells etc etc. plug n play!) which is lightweight and has both paddle and other propulsion AND highly efficient hull design (IMO the hobie hull is primarily for stability and made to suit the mirage drive, and as such has a less effective hull design). Feel free to design this and get it into production . 
3- Anchor/drogue system, battery, fishfinder mount/fishfinder with in hull transducer (ok, but outside hull would be nice for water temp etc), dual forward rod holders for trolling and when de-hooking fish etc, light pole/safety flag for night fishing, downrigger, rod and paddle leashes+ clips to stow them against the hull when in transport. 
4- Primarily (90%): estuary and dam. Tarpon 120. Secondary: basically all other fishing I can feasibly be involved in, boat, bank, wading, rock, beach, offshore, inshore, basically anything bar fly fishing (and that is mainly as I don't have a fly rod or experience yet lol)


----------



## fishndesign1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks 'theGT58', really helpful advice, I understand there will be plenty of people who are happy with their set-ups but its people like yourself and the others here that have some real insight on how to improve our hobby that i'm interested in hearing from.

To answers your questions:
Yep a hybrid is essentially what I'm looking at, it will be a unique design, I've found a lot of fishing products use a traditional rotomoulded kayak with added outriggers, but I think we could use much more streamline and lightweight carbon or fiberglass skids (seen in sail boat industry) which then has an innovative "fishing" platform which possibly attaches or wraps over and around it like an exoskeleton. This could hold a motor, battery pack (if electric), platform to stand and fish from and specialized fishing equipment designed for it that you could remove and add depending on situation. These could include: Much more comfortable and adjustable seating, rod holders (customisable in-built mounting locations), live bait holding, bait prep/filleting table, simple stand/dash-like interface to hold all technology ie gps,fishfinder, maps, water tight iphone, better intergration for go-pro and media capture. I would like to stress I will be making every effort to minimize complexity whilst offering all this in a user friendly package. By making it modular and having clever quick fasteners i think I can break the weight up into "smaller chunks" which will be easier to transport to/from roof of car.

* I forgot to add this is a new design for now or the near future and will essentially be a prototype so will have new parts as well as use exisiting (maybe motors, batteries, secondary clips,fasteners etc) but hull design and connecting structure/accesories will most likely be completely new. I would like to build a full scale working prototype but for our final project presentation it may be a full scale non working "model" or a smaller scale model. Ill be doing a lot of testing and prototyping in the coming months.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

indiedog said:


> I see a twin hull design in your future, one that walks on waves........


 :lol:

I'm sure I'm not the only kayak fisherman that doesn't want a boat, so maybe something that is less like a boat rather than more like a boat.
It sounds like you are targeting one small section of the kayak market, inland waterways.
Luxury seats probably aren't great when you are trying reduce weight, paddle in 3 metre swells, surf, drag your yak across rocks, load it on the roof of your car, make it faster with less effort etc etc etc.

The reason that there are so many different types of fishing kayak on the market (kayak fishing has become huge over the last 5 or more years and I suspect it has reached it's peak and we will soon see a lot of barely used kayaks being dumped on the market) is that there are so many different types of kayak fishing and we all need something different.
I suspect you are thinking along the Hobie PA lines if you are looking for the guys moving over from boats.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I would like glasses that projected a screen with GPS and fishfinder function, operated by a touchscreen with blue tooth, that is flat on the fish hatch.
Also a little robot to swim down and retrieve my lure from the rock monster and be able to untangle from the rudder.

If you could make that for me that'll be swell.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

ArWeTherYet said:


> I would like glasses that projected a screen with GPS and fishfinder function, operated by a touchscreen with blue tooth, that is flat on the fish hatch.
> Also a little robot to swim down and retrieve my lure from the rock monster and be able to untangle from the rudder.
> 
> If you could make that for me that'll be swell.


Dreamer.

trev


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

kayakone said:


> Dreamer.
> 
> trev


If thats too hard how about a reverse cycle fridge unit that can keep you catch cold in summer and blow warm air up your trouser leg in winter.....that'll be good.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Hoverboard???


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Try a jet ski where all the seating and controls drop below deck for fishing then raise up again when you want to move. Something about 2.5 to 3m long and 1.2m wide. Of course there would have to be underground rod storage, tackle and icebox.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

indiedog said:


> ArWeTherYet said:
> 
> 
> > ..... and blow warm air up your trouser leg in winter.....that'll be good.
> ...


Does he come with a mute button?

Hoverboards are just made up, but you could have a stainless steel kayak with gull wing stabilizers.

How about converting the foot well into a foot spa.

I want a automatic electric reel that will wind in the second rod if you get a strike on the first.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

ArWeTherYet said:


> indiedog said:
> 
> 
> > ArWeTherYet said:
> ...


No.



ArWeTherYet said:


> How about converting the foot well into a foot spa.
> 
> I want a automatic electric reel that will wind in the second rod if you get a strike on the first.


Yer dreamin' again.

trev


----------



## snipa (May 21, 2009)

Hi Bloke, maybe you need to look at something like this

http://www.jemwatercraft.com/proddetail.php?prod=Stalker14-34

Have found these designs to be very light and sturdy. Have built a 13' x26'' Laker which has come in at 36 lb or 16.3 kg. it's the wifes boat so has no fishing gear yet.










Anyway, just a thought
Cheers John


----------



## fishndesign1 (Feb 21, 2013)

snipa said:


> Hi Bloke, maybe you need to look at something like this
> 
> http://www.jemwatercraft.com/proddetail.php?prod=Stalker14-34
> 
> ...


Hi John, Thanks a lot a like the idea of using composite materials for the hull, its so much lighter but obviously you need to be a bit more careful over rocks etc.

How do you find the Laker you built for performance and transport? Would you take it into a bay or estuary? Would you worry about it breaking or is it pretty tough?

BTW There is a new material that uses carbon nano-tubes to strengthen other materials. Very expensive a few years ago but manufacturers are racing to provide it as a low cost material for marine, automotive and product applications. See link: http://gcaptain.com/whats-awesome-carbon-nanotubes/

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## fishndesign1 (Feb 21, 2013)

fishndesign1 said:


> snipa said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Bloke, maybe you need to look at something like this
> ...


Also: http://www.understandingnano.com/carbon ... ayaks.html


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

There are 2 yaks that would cover 100% of the fishing I do. Hobie PA 14 for estuary, and the Adventure island for offshore. The only structural improvement I can think of for the PA is to cut 10-15kg off the weight. I haven't owned an AI yet but I've seen what they're capable of. Mods that I'd like to implement are an evolve electric motor, a side/down scan sounder and GPS combo, trolling rod holders and an anchor trolley


----------



## snipa (May 21, 2009)

Hi John, Thanks a lot 
1. a like the idea of using composite materials for the hull, its so much lighter but obviously you need to be a bit more careful over rocks etc. 
Andrew, I was pleasantly surprised to find the end result almost as tough as steel so to speak. the wife was running it into the rocks, bank, gravel and sand on the test day, no noticeable scratching, have certainly done more damage to my plastic yaks with less effort.
Now has graphite mixed with resin on the bottom now which is supposed to lubricate it and allow easier transition of rocks, weed and water. Haven't taken it out with it on yet.

2. How do you find the Laker you built for performance and transport? 
Haven't paddled it excessively myself as I tend to exceed it's carrying capacity by a large enough margin that it loses it's stability. The wife who is a complete novice at kayaking, this is her first one has no trouble outdistancing me in my Mini X. She would give a paddle stroke every now and again and I was paddling flat out to keep contact with her. She had to stop altogether to give me a chance to catch up. the hull has two bulkheads that would give enough room to carry gear for a couple of days tripping. Carrying fishing gear could be sorted with a fair bit of room around your feet etc and fitting of rod holders. This boat is currently only set up for paddling and maybe camping in due course. Was happy enough with it that was planning to build a 15' version but have decided to build a Northwind for myself then have a 'plastics sale'. An Outback and a Mini X will be on the market before the end of winter I am thinking.

3. Would you take it into a bay or estuary? 
Yes, if it was big enough to carry me. Louise may eventually be encouraged out into the bay (PPB). No worries for her on lakes and rivers, she is just worried about bitey things and waves, depth etc in the salt water

4. Would you worry about it breaking or is it pretty tough?
Am not worried about breakage. As I said above, I am surprised at how tough it seems to be. Ask me again in 12 months

Cheers
Andrew

Having said all that, the link that I directed you to is for another boat (Stalker) which is a square ended canoe which may have more potential in your search for hull designs and ability to rig electric or 3hp motor. Would also be a blank canvas to creating a personalised fishing specific platform. Can I encourage you to look further int the JEM Warecraft Site and have a look at their forum for further design ideas as well. Southern Paddler is another wood canoe/kayak builders site that may be of interest

Cheers John
ps. thanks for the link, will look into it, but am currently quite happy with the wood /glass combination at this time.


----------



## snipa (May 21, 2009)

indiedog said:


> snipa said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Bloke, maybe you need to look at something like this
> ...


Ta Indy glad you pointed that out for me now please get in line with every one else who have noticed it. Usually have a heap of Rainbow Lorikeets and other birds hanging around and was hoping to get them in the shot as well. They balked at the change in scenery and the buggers would not come, so took the photos anyway.
Cheers John


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I thought it was a tackle and bait tray


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

kayak design i would like to see sot kayak have a seperate battery compartment and also a electric motor mount that is quick and easy to essemble together also some form of tubing for all the electricals so its nice and tidy and easy to repare if needed maybe even an electric swicth board for all the electricals so nothing goes wrong also i would like to see a kayak be strong and light weight aswell not so heavy like tarpon 120 . well balanced kayak that tracks well .


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

A lot of people have SOTs becaused of percieved safety issues and to carry more gear. They are easier to climb back onto if you fall off. However I believe you also have a much greater chance of falling off in the first place and even the wide ones can capsize. Also you are exposed all the time.

I prefer something you sit inside because of the protection in both summer and winter, you are lower so more stable and generally it will be lighter. So just for the record: not saying it's better it's just what suits me. The one thing I don't have is convenient storage so for me the ultimate would be a light kayak which is sealable ie takes a spraydeck but with easily accessible storage for all the things I need to get to in a hurry.

Another way of approaching this would be a range of equipment to suit the kayak. There is some stuff out there but I'm sure it could be better.

..... and just a few words on the Laker and Jem:
- I have been caught in approx 15 knot winds when on the wrong side of Barker Inlet and had to cross it to get home. The laker is not designed for such things but handled it well; however I do not take it on the sea - it is a lake and river kayak and will broach and roll in surf. I know this from experience gained the one time I took it out in very small surf. Also without a spraydeck it will fill up if you try to launch through waves.
- The ply/glass construction is quite strong and is as repairable as any other kayak material. Weight will vary with the particular ply and glass used and also with the skill of the builder.
- Some of the other Jem designs may be worth a look. I seem to recall Olsnappa's Cape Fear gets use on PPB and is very impressive.


----------



## fishndesign1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot for all the replies everyone, I can see a number of design variations that could evolve with some of the suggestions here.

What equipment would you like to see in your craft, or if it is already available how could it be better to use or more integrated?


----------



## CET (Dec 19, 2012)

Trays with hinged lids down the side of the kayak and a sliding seat that enables you to access them. A sliding seat also helps with trimming your kayak for going out through the waves or coming back in. Going out through the waves you want the weight more forward to prevent your craft from flipping back. Coming in through the waves you want the weight further back to prevent the nose from digging in.

A long container down the side of the kayak to take your rods in case you roll.

Containers between the seat rails.

Pete


----------

